# Saitek P380 gamepad - left4dead



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So I've just got a Saitek P380 gamepad: http://www.saitek.com/uk/prod/p380.htm

The driver is installed and the test program thing works fine as I've calibrated it. I tried it on COD4, and I then find out it doesn't support gamepads, and now I'm trying it on left 4 dead. Everything works except when I move the right analog right it looks up, and left looks down. Moving it up/down does nothing. There is nothing in the keyboard options for the camera movement (needed in FPS's), so I can't change it there. If anyone could help me with this it would be much appreciated  Also, it would be good if there was some sort of a config file that I could use to work in most games.

Also, the main reason I got it is so I can sit a bit away from the screen, relax and not have to lean in to use the keyboard+mouse (and I'm only using it in singleplayer becuase I would get my *** kicked in multiplayer).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK I've got a program called "JoyToKey". If anyone has any tutorials or config files for this, it would be appreciated. Please I really need help with this.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Also got a program called controlMK and it seems to work but I don't know how to set anything (whats Z-, Z+, X-, X+, Y-, Y+ etc for the analogs?)

[edit]
AHA! nearly got it working. I used Xpadder, but now the only thing is the triggers are unresponsive (it doesn't think i have any?). Please help. Will I get all this fuss if I buy the 360 controller?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never had any fuss with the 360 controller


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK I've got the controller working but now when I move the mouse (right analog) it's jerky. Oh well. I'm going to get the 360 one anyway. Do you need to use any programs with games like GoW, Crysis, COD4, left 4 dead with the 360 controller, or does it let you change it in the game options?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

most games you can just choose the 360 controller and poof its configuration is changed to it.

I use my nice mouse and keyboard combo and only use my 360 controler for racing games and stuff like Assassin's Creed where using the keyboard and mouse would be stupid and require extreme hand pain (forgot it something like karpal tyndrol syndrome or something)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this controller config. Extract the two files to the following path.
Goes in c:/Program Files/Steam/steamapps/common/left4dead/left4dead/cfg


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got it working now using the program ControlMK, but the only problem is it's really jerky if you move and turn the camera at the same time. Does the 360 controller have any problems? Or does it work just like it does on the 360? Also, does it work out of the box on the following games:

Grid
Assassins Creed
Gears Of War
Crysis
Bioshock


Thanks for helping


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I know it works out of the box for GRID, Assassin's Creed and Bioshock. but I don't play play first too many First person shooters with a controller


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn, none of the game, gamestation or GameX shops within a few miles of us has ANY 360 PC controllers!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

don'y say 360 PC controller just say 360 controller there's not such thing as a different version for the PC


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I've managed to get a hand on one. And yes there is a different version. There's the Xbox 360 controller, and the "Xbox 360 controller for windows" which I think just has a USB connector instead of the Xbox connector. And the only game it hasn't worked on is COD4 and the FEAR demo, but I just used Xpadder for them. Does anyone know if the full FEAR game supports a gamepad, or will I have to use Xpadder for that as well? (I'm not too bothered - apart from Crysis, I play FPS's with M&K).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well COD 4 and Fear 2 is way easier to play with a mouse and keyboard


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, my sister likes to play them as well and she uses gamepad, so if they don't support it I'll have to use Xpadder for her.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well whatever suits you I use a Xbox 360 controller for Xbox I think on my PC. It has that detachable usb connection on it


----------

